# Les Attitudes Photographiques



## alèm (11 Décembre 2006)

Hier dimanche, je suis allé rejoindre mon pote Alx dans le parc au bout de l'Ile Beaulieu à Nantes et il m'est venu l'idée de faire des photos de ses attitudes de photographe. Bon parfois, j'étais à shooter sur les mêmes "spots" que lui mais parfois je pouvais l'observer.

et c'est marrant comme un mec qui fait du BMX reste un mec qui fait du BMX au détail près : l'attitude photographique.

et vous ? vos amis ou vous-mêmes ou des inconnus (dont on ne verrait pas le visage) quelle est votre attitude ?







[note de Rappel : À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas dépasser* *une taille de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale* pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connexion, écran 12", etc...) *et un poids de 300Ko*. Nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les photos ou images pour les mêmes raisons.]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

On croirait qu'il est sur un BMX !  

Il y a bien que les potes que l'on puisse prendre en photo (quand ils prennent une photo) sans risquer (pas tout le temps non plus) de se prendre une torgnole  
Les inconnus, je m'y risquerais moins  Mais ils me font souvent planer.

Mais du coup je prendrais des photos d'un pote photographe la semaine prochaine hi hi hi hi hi !! Enfin je vais essayer ...


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## DomBon (13 Décembre 2006)

Claudius se camoufle pour shooter un pont romain


----------



## olof (13 Décembre 2006)

Mon frangin, lors d'une randonnée dans les Alpes Suisses :


----------



## r0m1 (19 Décembre 2006)

esope en pleine action... et puis si la photo ça marche plus, ils embauchent à la gendarmerie pour les radars


----------



## Aladisse (22 Décembre 2006)

ma tendre, il y a quelques années.


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## iNano (29 Décembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Décembre 2006)

Oui, je garde mes lunettes de soleil pour photographier... et alors ? :rose:


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_tu sais, un filtre polarisant a plus d'effets !!   :love: :love:_


----------



## CataTon (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4108756 a dit:
			
		

> _tu sais, un filtre polarisant a plus d'effets !!   :love: :love:_



Et puis un Canon, c'est *très* vulgaire !


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2006)

_


Amok a dit:



			Et puis un Canon, c'est *très* vulgaire !  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ouais mais dans les mains de Virpeen, ca devient sexy mais c'est peut-être subjectif hein !! 

_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et puis un Canon, c'est *très* vulgaire !


Tiens, c'est marrrant. L'autre jour, Backcat me disait exactement la m&#234;me chose au sujet des Nikon.


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, c'est marrrant. L'autre jour, Backcat me disait exactement la même chose au sujet des Nikon.




_il te l'a dit pour ne pas te froisser*il est délicat 
_

_Amok, banne moi cet enfoiré , je m'occupe de sa wish-ban-list ensuite 
_


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4109922 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ouais mais dans les mains de Virpeen, ca devient sexy mais c'est peut-être subjectif hein !!
> 
> _



Soit, mais imagine avec un vrai boitier, genre, au hasard, un Nikon... :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Soit, mais imagine avec un vrai boitier, genre, au hasard, un Nikon... :love:




merde un pantalon tout neuf   ah t'es vache !!  

:rose: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4109941 a dit:
			
		

> merde un pantalon tout neuf   ah t'es vache !!
> 
> :rose: :love: :love:



C'est fini de flooder ?!  :love:





​


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

_moi-m&#234;me par Eniluap_


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Janvier 2007)

Tu l'as enfin r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; ton ptit gris ? Dommage que la sangle ne soit pas assortie comme celle d'un Baby Rolleiflex... H&#233; ! T'as oubli&#233; le paresoleil ! Et le crumpler rouge, c'est quel mod&#232;le ? 

Bon, ok je sors


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2007)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> Tu l'as enfin récupéré ton ptit gris ? Dommage que la sangle ne soit pas assortie comme celle d'un Baby Rolleiflex... Hé ! T'as oublié le paresoleil ! Et le crumpler rouge, c'est quel modèle ?
> 
> Bon, ok je sors


_
enfin récupéré oui et pile poil pour mon anniversaire  la sangle est une rollei quand même, ça soulage !  j'ai mon paresoleil royer mais il était dans le Crumpler, un Ben's Glamour L _


----------



## esope (10 Janvier 2007)

(avec mon matos le salopard   ...)


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2007)

Le Gritch avec son K10D en train de faire peur aux statues...


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2007)

Votre serviteur (par Le Gritch), c'est fou ce qu'elles étaient craintives ces statues... :rateau:


----------



## wip (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2007)

wip a dit:


> *Il te plait ton appareil ??*



Non, mais un modérateur de portfolio se doit de tester tout le matériel existant, même le moins performant. Voilà pourquoi Alem a parfois un Canon à l'oeil !


----------



## Grug (16 Janvier 2007)

de toutes fa&#231;ons, l'Alem, c'est un tripoteur&#8230;


----------



## wip (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Virpeen (16 Janvier 2007)

Rhoooooo... ça ne se tient pas comme ça un Lensbaby !


----------



## wip (16 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Rhoooooo... &#231;a ne se tient pas comme &#231;a un Lensbaby !


Tu es dure, &#231;a faisait 3 secondes qu'elle en avait un entre les mains (le tien), et tu lui avais encore rien expliqu&#233;e !! L'&#233;coutes pas Elis, chacun sa m&#233;thode 

EDIT: Je viens de voir mon tableau de bord... Merci Virpeen :rose:
EDIT 2: C'est malin &#231;a Stargazer, je vais plus pouvoir ouvrir mon tableau de bord au bureau !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non, mais un modérateur de portfolio se doit de tester tout le matériel existant, même le moins performant. Voilà pourquoi Alem a parfois *un Canon à l'oeil !*



Y'en a qu'on du bol.


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2007)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



			Y'en a qu'on du bol. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


non, juste un canon, jamais de bol sauf avec du cidre&#8230; mais le blanc je pr&#233;f&#232;re le boire dans un canon&#8230; 


&#224; noter que Eniluap* a un canon** et est canon&#8230; (vais encore me faire taper dessus )

*l'auteur de la photo avec mon Rollei T



** c'est pt&#234;t parce que c'est pas un Nikon que je lui ai jamais sauter dessus (sauf pour essayer de lui vendre un Canon ! )
_


----------



## Eniluap (16 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4132737 a dit:
			
		

> _
> non, juste un canon, jamais de bol sauf avec du cidre mais le blanc je préfère le boire dans un canon
> 
> à noter que Eniluap* a un canon** et est canon (vais encore me faire taper dessus )
> ...



Bon, bien avec un message pareil, j'sais plus quoi dire moi :rose: :rose: 
D'autant plus que t'es le seul a savoir a quoi je resemble! apres les autres vont etre deçu! vais jms oser mettre une photo de moi maintenant :rose: :rose: :rose: 
Et non tu vas pas te faire taper dessus mais peu etre autre chose.....    si tu me cherches..... tu vas me trouver!


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2007)

wip a dit:


> Tu es dure, &#231;a faisait 3 secondes qu'elle en avait un entre les mains (le tien), et tu lui avais encore rien expliqu&#233;e !! L'&#233;coutes pas Elis, chacun sa m&#233;thode



Finalement de plus en plus sensuel les appareils photos.. C'est un truc de filles le lensbaby, on dirait


----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Finalement de plus en plus sensuel les appareils photos.. C'est un truc de filles le lensbaby, on dirait



Un truc tout mou qui se tord dans tous les sens ? Tsss tsss.... Mado....


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2007)

Photographe(s) (auto)photographié(s).


----------



## Melounette (23 Janvier 2007)

Rraaaah qu'on est beaux.Dans la r&#233;gie du th&#233;&#226;tre du Chaudron en plus.On dirait des chercheurs d'or.
C'est bien on voit pas trop que je cligne de l'oeil, que je tire la langue et que je gromm&#232;le tout en bavant parce que j'arrive pas &#224; faire ma macro de lampe. Que j'ai rat&#233; d'ailleurs, si mes souvenirs sont bons.:rateau:
En tout cas, que des bons souvenirs.
Merci ! \o/


----------



## wip (24 Janvier 2007)

Après notre Melounette, un petit peu de Lumai avec son nouveau reflex :love: 



​


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2007)

_Pentax Powah ? ma maman avec son cadeau d'anniversaire_


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Janvier 2007)

'jour M'dame ! Je vous salue bien bas !


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4148219 a dit:
			
		

> _Pentax Powah ? ma maman avec son cadeau d'anniversaire_



Oh le joli collier :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Bon ben c'est ambiance entreprôt où l'on se les cailles, trépied, deux torches à 45° et fond dégueulasse à causes des traces de pieds, balance des blancs difficile because verrière, lumière jaune, reflets dans tous les sens ... ect ... Système D  
Et du boulot en post-traitement pour la nuit ... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

_&#231;a sert &#224; quoi une balance des blancs en noir et blanc ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4155874 a dit:
			
		

> _ça sert à quoi une balance des blancs en noir et blanc ?
> _



La photo imprimée en catalogue* est en couleurs mais je l'ai basculée en N&B pour le sujet 

*je la montre pas c'est d'un inintérêt absolu ! Elle n'a rien à voir avec celle-ci !


----------



## mado (4 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> Pendant que mado s'extasie sur des phallus glacés
> mouettes​



Rectification.. 




​


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2007)




----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> ​



Je suis certain que Backcat va a-do-rer le bonnet. Les petits pompons comme ca, ca le rend fou de désir !

:afraid:


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis certain que Backcat va a-do-rer le bonnet. Les petits pompons comme ca, ca le rend fou de désir !
> 
> :afraid:



Faudra qu'il se débrouille avec la propriétaire du dit pompon... Qu'il fasse attention une autruche ça court vite


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2007)




----------



## Amok (16 Février 2007)

Virpeen, frimeuse ! Ne fais pas semblant de regarder : il n'y a pas d'&#233;cran LCD sur ce type d'appareil !!!    :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Virpeen, frimeuse ! Ne fais pas semblant de regarder : il n'y a pas d'écran LCD sur ce type d'appareil !!!    :love:



_en l'occurrence, c'est mon Rolleiflex   :love:_


----------



## Virpeen (16 Février 2007)

Et en l'occurence, Odré m'avait piqué le mien...  
Et en l'occurence, vu la tête que je fais, je ne comprends pas très bien le fonctionnement dudit Rolleiflex ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

En l'occurence : je louche  Ça je ne le savais pas !

Allez Alem style :


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2007)

_j'aime bien Tintin chez les Helv&#232;tes, j'aime bien&#8230; _


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2007)

Une autre alors ?


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Février 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Une autre alors ?



c'est un konica hexar...?


----------



## Grug (17 Février 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Et en l'occurence, Odré m'avait piqué le mien...
> Et en l'occurence, vu la tête que je fais, je ne comprends pas très bien le fonctionnement dudit Rolleiflex ! :rateau:


Ben juste l'ecran il est pas à cristaux liquide, et en plus il est au dessus !


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> c'est un konica hexar...?


_

oui, que j'ai failli acheter à mackie mais il le vend trop cher ! 

vends Nikon F5 

_


----------



## wip (20 Février 2007)

Certes, elle fait de très belles photos, mais sur la neige, je peux vous dire que c'est aussi un régal !  



​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2007)

wip a dit:


> Certes, elle fait de très belles photos, mais sur la neige, je peux vous dire que c'est aussi un régal !



 


Non, rien.


----------



## Virpeen (20 Février 2007)

wip a dit:


> Certes, elle fait de très belles photos, mais sur la neige, je peux vous dire que c'est aussi un régal !



Ah ben c'est comme ça qu'on se casse le coccyx  :rateau:


----------



## wip (20 Février 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Ah ben c'est comme ça qu'on se casse le coccyx  :rateau:


Mais puis ce que je te jure que c'est pas en tombant sur les glaçons à Mado !!


----------



## mado (20 Février 2007)

wip a dit:


> Certes, elle fait de très belles photos, mais sur la neige, je peux vous dire que c'est aussi un régal !


 

Clair, plus crédible en skieuse qu'en photographe.. A chacun son truc  


(ps : toujours pas le lien pour les autres photos..)


----------



## ederntal (20 Février 2007)

Bon je prennais pas vraiment une photo, mais ca me fait quand même marrer...


----------



## Cricri (4 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Il y a bien que les potes que l'on puisse prendre en photo (quand ils prennent une photo) sans risquer (pas tout le temps non plus) de se prendre une torgnole



Voilà, moi j'aimerai bien savoir quelle est votre attitude pour prendre des photos de personnes ou de groupe. Est-ce que vous demandez l'autorisation, est-ce que vous avez le trac, des problèmes de pudeur, de peur? Comment on négocie ces instants plus ou moins volés. Légalement comment ça se passe ?
Même question concernant les photos de personnnes (ou pas) dans les lieux publics, musée, salle de concert, etc. Comment ça se passe ?

Ya'il un thread sur le sujet ?
Des écrits...

J'ai acheté mon Pentax K10D aux US la semaine dernière, alors forcément les questions affluent...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Ya'il un thread sur le sujet ?
> Des écrits...



Non, si ma mémoire ne fait pas défaut, il n'y a pas de fil entièrement consacré à cela (ça pourrait être intéressant), mais par contre oui quelques écrits, parsemés par ci par là.


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Une autre alors ?
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/142/392350954_ee0206c64f_o.jpg



le même 






avec l'appareil qu'il tenait en mains


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

_hey dites, vous me flattez les amis&#8230; :rose:
_


----------



## wip (11 Avril 2007)

Sous la grande dame 



​


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> ... Légalement comment ça se passe ?
> Même question concernant les photos de personnnes (ou pas) dans les lieux publics, musée, salle de concert, etc. Comment ça se passe ?...


Faire un tour ici entre autres...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2007)

Votre serviteur en pleine rotation pour faire un panoramique


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> ...Votre serviteur en pleine rotation pour faire un panoramique


Dans un tel paysage, roter doit donner chaud !!!


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## Amok (15 Avril 2007)

Alem, tu es le Emmet Ray* de la photographie ! A une petite différence près : tu n'emmènes pas tes amies tirer sur les rats dans les décharges, mais patauger dans la boue des chantiers d'autoroutes ! 

 :love:

* (Accord et désaccords - Woody Allen)


----------



## Eniluap (19 Avril 2007)

de ce jour ou je t'ai rencontré et ou tout de suite je t'ai adopté!   :love: :love: 
A bientot j'espere!
Voir la pièce jointe 14043


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2007)

Oulà !!! Va falloir partager


----------



## Eniluap (19 Avril 2007)

t'inquiete mado, pas de prob! je veux bien partager!...    
que veux tu il est victime de son succes notre téo!.. :love: :love:   
et j'espere bien te voir un jour toi aussi!


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2007)

vu qu'il faisait beau j'ai &#233;t&#233; tra&#238;ner le 70-200 dans un parc animalier ou il n'y a que des fauves et visiblement je n'&#233;tait pas le seul 







le monsieur avait dans les mains un 300 mm f2,8 AF-S VR Nikon avec le p'tit D2X qui va bien  la dame qui &#233;tait avec lui (mais pas sur la photo  ) n'avais qu'un "petit" 70-200 f2,8 Nikon AF-S VR avec un D200 et cherchais &#231;a dans les arbres : 






au passage je trouve que l'extendeur 70-200 f2,8 et l'extendeur f1,4 canon sont assez sujet a l'aberration chromatique quand il sont ensemble ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

..




..​


----------



## Picouto (30 Avril 2007)

Oh ! Un parigot qui s'est perdu dans l'6-4...


----------



## Melounette (30 Avril 2007)

Il va nous ramener des belles photos:love:...de poubelles..


----------



## mado (30 Avril 2007)

S'il faut une masseuse pour les futurs maux de dos.. :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Avril 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Oh ! Un parigot qui s'est perdu dans l'6-4...



Un parigot ne se déplace jamais pour rien en Province :






Melounette a dit:


> Il va nous ramener des belles photos:love:...de poubelles..



Sans doute bientot sur un autre fil...



mado a dit:


> S'il faut une masseuse pour les futurs maux de dos.. :love:



     On voit ca en MP ....  



DocEvil :  enfoiré !  :love:


----------



## dool (30 Avril 2007)

Je sais c'est has been, elle n'est pas macgéenne  mais j'aime vraiment cette attitude photographique (en passant outre la qualité de la photo  p'tain merde, j'arriverai jamais à shooter hein ! )


----------



## Cricri (1 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> vu qu'il faisait beau j'ai été traîner le 70-200 dans un parc animalier ou il n'y a que des fauves et visiblement je n'était pas le seul



Et visiblement tu as été suivi  
http://tinyurl.com/2nl8g6


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> DocEvil :  enfoiré !  :love:


Dendrimère : malfaisant ! :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (21 Mai 2007)

Quand on n'a pas sont trépied et qu'on essaye de faire un panoramique avec le zoom à fond tout est bon pour se stabiliser 




​


----------



## wip (28 Mai 2007)

Hein mon papounet ? 






Merci encore pour ce fabuleux voyage  :love: :rose:​


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)




----------



## Miston (17 Juin 2007)

Merci à Alex d'avoir immortalisée cette pose de carnivore. J'étais très (trop peut-être) concentrée en essayant de prendre en photo les feux d'artifices autour du Sacré-Coeur depuis les Buttes-Chaumont.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

Un peu crisp&#233;e pour "mon premier mariage" mais la copine est compr&#233;hensive.


----------



## Eniluap (17 Juillet 2007)

les photographes etaient de sorti :mouais:   



​


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2007)

Savoir se cacher.... 










​


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)

la premi&#232;re en d&#233;dicace &#224; Amok&#8230; &#169;Delapiel


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)

&#234;tre serein comme un serin pataugeant dans le Serein&#8230; &#169;Delapiel


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4349825 a dit:
			
		

> la première en dédicace à Amok



Ca sert a quoi l'espece de molette devant ton pouce?  





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4349827 a dit:
			
		

> être serein comme un serin pataugeant dans le Serein



Les Docs c'est ring'


----------



## Craquounette (31 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4349825 a dit:
			
		

> la première en dédicace à Amok



Rassure-moi, ton appareil n'est pas aussi vieux que lui ??? :affraid:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Rassure-moi, ton appareil n'est pas aussi vieux que lui ??? :affraid:



qu'avez vous a critique mon ex F3HP ?   :rateau: enfin amok est plus vieux que le F3  la photo des attitudes  arrivent


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)

_mon F3HP est moins vieux que toi, c'est pour dire&#8230; 
_


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2007)

niveau discrétion on a fait mieux que le 300 f2,8 en pleine foule


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4349825 a dit:
			
		

> la première en dédicace à Amok



Le F3... Quelle merveille. :love:


----------



## wip (8 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2007)

Je connais ce genre de photographe : toutes les occasions sont bonnes pour montrer son cul...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je connais ce genre de photographe : toutes les occasions sont bonnes pour montrer son cul...   :love:


Dendrimère, melounette, même combat !


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je connais ce genre de photographe : toutes les occasions sont bonnes pour montrer son cul...   :love:





DocEvil a dit:


> Dendrimère, melounette, même combat !




Amok, j'accepte sur le champ votre proposition de bannir Monsieur DocEvil : C'est une atteinte a ma vie privee, c'est de la diffamation !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Amok, j'accepte sur le champ votre proposition de bannir Monsieur DocEvil : C'est une atteinte a ma vie privee, c'est de la diffamation !


Il faudrait savoir : si c'est une atteinte à ta vie privée, c'est que ce n'est _précisément_ pas de la diffamation 

Ceci dit


----------



## wip (9 Août 2007)

Au fait, Melou qui prend des photos, c'est chaud,
mais Melou qui déstabilise l'adversaire à la pétanque, c'est bien plus fort :love::rose:
(Désolé, j'ai pas de photo, moi, j'essayais de jouer... )



​


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2007)




----------



## Grug (10 Août 2007)




----------



## teo (14 Août 2007)

​
Ah Melou, championne du monde


----------



## wip (23 Août 2007)

Melou, tu nous manques... Tu nous reviens quand ??? :rose: 



​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)




----------



## ederntal (31 Août 2007)

Premier test du D80, dans mon lit d'ado!
​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2007)

Pour faire de la photo faut &#234;tre souple des genoux







Et avoir les reins solides


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Septembre 2007)

Qui parle de faire de l'ombre ?


----------



## Cricri (3 Septembre 2007)

La Palme à JB! hihi


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

J'ai une  compte double...






*en couple...*


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

et un bonus..







et encore... (apr&#232;s j'arrete...)









EDIT: J'avais oubli&#233; celle la:






Bon, a un mariage on fait bcp de photo et c'est toujours les memes photographes tout au long de la journ&#233;e..


----------



## islacoulxii (20 Septembre 2007)

*&#224; noter la synchro de nos photos... oui oui, c'est leur flash qui les &#233;claires... *


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2007)

Tu vas nous mettre tout l'album?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu vas nous mettre tout l'album?



_s'il met le numéro de téléphone de la jeune femme dans ma boite à Mps, je fermerais les yeux ! _


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (24 Septembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2007)

Reconnaitrez-vous cette photographe des Armées ?


----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2007)

oui.


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2007)

Autre devinette avec réponse 



teo a dit:


> *Grimpons !
> jusqu'au 3 octobre à 16h30*
> 
> 
> ...










​


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Autre devinette avec r&#233;ponse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le beau cul c'est al&#232;m :rose: 

d&#233;sol&#233; teo :love:


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Reconnaitrez-vous cette photographe des Armées ?


You're talking to me ?

Non mais beau traitement monsieur.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.   ) *




(Photo prise le dernier jour de l'Apple Expo 2007.  )




​


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2007)

_





mado qui shoote d'un toit parisien&#8230;

au fait merci chandler ! :love:_


----------



## House M.D. (13 Octobre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Reconnaitrez-vous cette photographe des Armées ?



Mouarf, excellent celle-là, très Full Metal Jacket   

Que de souvenirs  :love:


----------



## Tyite Bulle (15 Octobre 2007)

Mes petits jeunes de la colo cet &#233;t&#233;


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2007)

_effectivement, le Logis&#8230; dont j'ai d&#233;traqu&#233; le piano* et o&#249; j'ai bondi pendant un concert de Forguette mi Note&#8230; 

*fallait pas me demander de le pr&#233;parer pour des pi&#232;ces de John Cage&#8230;   


ps : j'ai faill oublier que j'y ai eu quelques cours&#8230; (2 ans quoi&#8230; )
_


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2007)

On s'en fout!


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2007)

c'est vrai !


----------



## GroDan (1 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## wip (8 Novembre 2007)

Avec le LensBaby d'une artiste que j'adore  :rose: 



​


----------



## lumai (9 Novembre 2007)




----------



## wip (27 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2007)

Coucou !


----------



## GroDan (1 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  ) *​ 



 Une photo qui date de quelques mois, et que je viens de retrouver.


----------



## GroDan (24 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

je pense que c'est une mouette en piquée qui la fait se pencher ainsi.


----------



## Picouto (13 Janvier 2008)

Votre serviteur en pleine action, pris en photo par son propre appareil numérique manipulé par un sauvage de première :love:




​


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2008)

j'espère que tu n'étais pas sur une vitesse lente ? (vu la lumière, non ) perso, je garde toujours la courroie autour du cou en tirant légérement dessus, ça me donne un poil plus de stabilité.

t'as eu le sac avec ? trop fort ! bel achat !


----------



## ange_63 (1 Février 2008)

​


----------



## togra (2 Février 2008)




----------



## GroDan (22 Février 2008)

"Sous les jupes des filles"
:love:​


----------



## bennydelsail (24 Mars 2008)

Merci de respecter les règles de bases de ce forum.
Ton image est trop grande ET trop lourde   Foguenne


----------



## Craquounette (24 Mars 2008)

Une expo sur "les attitudes photographiques" très intéressante à Vevey


----------



## bennydelsail (25 Mars 2008)




----------



## macmarco (31 Mars 2008)




----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Avril 2008)




----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)

This Photo Is Currently Available




ah ça quand Eniluap se déshabille ils sont tous là&#8230;

  ​


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## wip (3 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _Photo honteusement détournée..._
> 
> ah ça quand Eniluap se déshabille ils sont tous là
> 
> ​




Qui c'est qui se déshabille ???









Bon, heureusement, certain sont sérieux et ne pensent pas  qu'au Q !!   



​


----------



## GroDan (6 Juin 2008)

clic +grd

Sténopé "Zéro image" au travail pour 5 minutes...Ca laisse le temps de faire des photos !:rateau:​


----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah ça quand Eniluap se déshabille ils sont tous là
> 
> ​



Web'o, lui se contente de mater : au moins il ne justifie pas du fait de faire des tofs pour se rincer l'oeil !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Web'o, lui se contente de mater : au moins il ne justifie pas du fait de faire des tofs pour se rincer l'oeil !








​


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2008)

ps : à me vautrer sur les cailloux, j'ai niqué mon jean&#8230; il s'est déchiré cette nuit dans un bar punk-skin-psycho&#8230;


----------



## GroDan (8 Juin 2008)

Je t'avais dit de mettre un calbute...


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## GroDan (5 Juillet 2008)

Beaucoup de personnes qui font des photos en devant de scéne cette année aux Eurockéennes de Belfort, tant mieux pour eux ! Tant pis pour les photographes, nous étions 100 pour Ben Harper hier soir autant dire que l'on ne pouvait plus bouger et que nous étions condamner à multiplier la même image, le même point de vue. A défaut, je fais des photos de mes "collégues" et du public, c'est amusant l'hostilité que je rencontre...de la part des premiers !
Le premier de la série c'est lui, y m'a tué : faire des photos de concert avec des lunettes de soleil, y a pas à dire c'est un concept, peut-être même une performance !
:love:
Mais en fait, c'est moi qui n'ai pas assez Rouak end Rolle !




​


----------



## GroDan (6 Juillet 2008)

C'est étonnant, bien plus de 100 photographes pour Nick Cave...autant aller écouter le concert . Du grand beau ! Magnifique, j'avais peur de finir sous Lexomil®, mais nan ! Que de la gratte qui nettoie le conduit auditif !
Hommage à mes collégues, pour Cavalera Conspiracy...et petite remarque, dans ce genre d'endroit (la fosse), on est là pour faire des tofs, pas pour ce faire des diaporamas :love:, l'artiste au dessus, il reprendra pas la pose !



​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> j'avais peur de finir sous Lexomil®, mais nan ! Que de la gratte qui nettoie le conduit auditif !
> [/CENTER]



Toi on dirait que t'as pas écouté Dig!!! Lazrus Dig!!! ni l'album  de Grinderman.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Toi on dirait que t'as pas écouté Dig!!! Lazrus Dig!!! ni l'album  de Grinderman.


Yeah! :style: Nick Cave rulez.


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juillet 2008)

Séance dans mon studio, un des membres du groupe Moriarty, fan de M6...


----------



## marcelpahud (14 Juillet 2008)

Je découvre le sujet... et j'ai une photo qui cadre parfaitement...

Une amie en randonnée de groupe... le seul appareil qu'elle n'a pas, c'est le mien :rateau:


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

Souvent, c'est ca. Athènes, 2008. Une chambre en vrac, et un regard par la fenêtre. "Si je sortais faire des photos ?". Merde, il fait 45 degrés. J'y vais ? La rue est là, simple et tranquille. Vivement demain, que je prenne le bateau pour les iles. Même si je dois me coucher tôt. Quitte à payer ce prix là, je vais profiter de la baignoire à remous, en lisant Modiano. Je ne croirais plus jamais les guides imprimés : ils écrivaient "pour un express, demandez un nescafé". C'est faux : pour un express, on demande un express. Je viens de boire un café soluble, en détestant les guides verts. Athènes est sale, polluée, triste. De jolies filles, bien sur, comme ailleurs. Et de bon verres. Le sac Domke pas loin. "tu fais des photos ?". Non,je joue au tennis. J'en ai assez de me demander ce que je fais là, partout, par dessus les frontières. Envie de lire "Correspondance New Yorkaise", de Depardon, histoire de me sentir moins seul.​


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2008)

pour faire ça, faut être là et pas avoir peur de certaines figures très casse-gueule pour les boitiers&#8230;  (quand je pense aux nombres de pneus, jantes, pegs et guidons qui m'ont frôlé depuis des mois&#8230; :affraid





by Alxbizar&#8230; ​
ps : oui, on a bien déclenché tous les deux au même moment&#8230;incroyable, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ps : oui, on a bien déclenché tous les deux au même moment&#8230;incroyable, non ?



Ca m'est arrivé une fois en shootant un pote:






Ce n'est pas un autoportrait dans une glace mais bien une photo prise par mon pote à l'instant précis (mon flash en témoigne) où je le shootais également!


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juillet 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## jugnin (26 Juillet 2008)

Les ânes, c'est bien plus facile à shooter que les bicross riders.​


----------



## MamaCass (27 Juillet 2008)

Macmarco  ​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)




----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2008)

bon je découvre un peu ce fil (oui je sais ... :rose. et c'est vachement sympa ici, j'aime bien 
alors euh, voilà




​


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2008)

Il a vraiment rien compris a la photo Roberto. Il vise même pas le sujet.


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (12 Septembre 2008)

Mon frangin esope ne faisant plus qu'un avec la roche 





Edit: ben voilà ce que lui voyait au même moment


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Mr l'Expert ​


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

@odré : tu voulais voir un D300 monté avec le 70/300... juste au dessus donc 
le photographe et la veste sont des options


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2008)

_Merci d'utiliser les MP pour les messages perso _


----------



## GroDan (18 Septembre 2008)

Ma fille par mon fils...Je lui ai offerte un Zenit depuis !
_TriX320 D76 Canon newF1/35 2.8_​


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

Pendant que certains font monter la mayo à Paris, d'autres bossent !!! 




​


----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2008)

​
avant que tu ne le fasses


----------



## Craquounette (24 Septembre 2008)

.
.


.
.

_Retrouvée, par hasard, en faisant de l'ordre par le vide..._


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Septembre 2008)

(clic pour agrandir)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

​ 
:love:​


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2008)

_C'est un peu un affaire de famille, ce fil en fait, c'est ça? 
_​


----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _C'est un peu un affaire de famille, ce fil en fait, c'est ça?
> _​



non car l'expérience démontre que l'on ne peut pas confier le matériel aux gamins, trop lourd, trop gros, ils les foutent par terre et n'en tirent rien 

expérience réalisée par grodan  et illustrée ici même 

euh... je suis déjà dehors  _(non non, me cours pas après, je courre vite)_


----------



## GroDan (25 Septembre 2008)

En fait, nan ! Même pas par terre, mais 3 mois plus tard, y'a eu comme une nette évolution...





...j'ai acheté un pied ​


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (2 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai que cela donne l'impression d'être tout seul sur ce fil...:rose:

Une plus haute définition *par là*


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben on va vous laissez les leroy ! Ben à bientôt et encore merci pour tout !


----------



## vleroy (2 Octobre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Bon ben on va vous laissez les leroy ! Ben à bientôt et encore merci pour tout !



oui c'est gentil de nous laisser


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Bon ben on va vous laissez les leroy ! Ben à bientôt et encore merci pour tout !


 
Mais non, ce fil ne se nomme pas les Le Roy mais les attitudes photographiques

Et bien postez vos attitudes photographiques, il n'y a pas que chez les Le Roy que l'on fait ce type de photo


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2008)

_C'est à dire qu'il va peut-être falloir vous modérer parce qu'on croise les mêmes sujet sur tous les fils photos de Portfolio, non? Ah, non, il y a rien encore dans insolite!  _


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _C'est à dire qu'il va peut-être falloir vous modérer parce qu'on croise les mêmes sujet sur tous les fils photos de Portfolio, non? Ah, non, il y a rien encore dans insolite!  _


D'autant que là papy Leroy  il est pas dans une attitude photographique. Il a juste un appareil autour du cou...


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (4 Octobre 2008)

:mouais:​


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## GroDan (11 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (12 Octobre 2008)

à grodan pour la prise en main


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2008)

ils sont chiant a grimpé partout 

et toujours : Minox GT tri-x @ 400 iso, rodinal 1+25​


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ils sont chiant a grimpé partout ​




jusqu'à "ils sont", c'était bon. "Partout", c'est OK. Mais alors, au centre...


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> jusqu'à "ils sont", c'était bon. "Partout", c'est OK. Mais alors, au centre...



c'est ce qui authentifie le message


----------



## vleroy (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _C'est un peu un affaire de famille, ce fil en fait, c'est ça?
> _​


----------



## vleroy (20 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Attends que les petits se mettent à poster


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2008)

_Non, je ne crois pas qu'on va attendre cela._


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2008)

L'important, c'est de bien cadrer.


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (4 Décembre 2008)

Ce n'est pas une "attitude" à proprement parler. Toutefois, a la façon dont tout est jeté dans le Domke, vous pouvez sans peine l'imaginer... 
Et puis, je trouve que ca manque un peu de Nikon ici, depuis un moment !  ​ 
​


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2008)

Je suis assez prêteur...


----------



## Liyad (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (10 Décembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> ​
> Je suis assez prêteur...



houla ! Le verre contre l'écran, la laniére qui pendouille, la prise en main quelque peu mal assuré...Tu cherches à changer de boitier, toi !:love:
Nan, t'es vraiment trop sympa !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> houla ! Le verre contre l'écran, la laniére qui pendouille, la prise en main quelque peu mal assuré...Tu cherches à changer de boitier, toi !:love:
> Nan, t'es vraiment trop sympa !



Disons que je n'étais plus tout à fait en état de me rendre compte.


----------



## freefalling (27 Décembre 2008)




----------



## cornelie (4 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## GroDan (7 Février 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (16 Février 2009)

​


----------



## gege38b (18 Février 2009)

C'est vrai que ça doit être quelque chose, je ne me vois pas quand je shoote, je pense particulièrement à certain  reportage photo entreprise où je shoote à bout de bras sans viser, parfois de coté pour avoir des situations à la volée. J'obtiens souvent qq vues intéressantes car shootées à hauteur de poitrine et les sujets ne s'y attendant pas. Vu de l'extérieur, ça doit faire bizarre, quelqu'un qui tend son appareil et déclenche au jugé...


----------



## yvos (18 Février 2009)

_Gege38b, bienvenue par ici...d'une manière générale, on se focalise sur les photos et moins sur les commentaires. Merci d'en prendre note_ _et d'éviter de faire de la pub déguisée..._


----------



## gege38b (18 Février 2009)

Je prends note Yvos.... c'est mon vieux reflex qui reprend le dessus...Plus sérieusement, l'attitude du photographe est qq chose qui m'intéresse bien que je n'aimerais pas voir à quoi je ressemble quand je shoote. J'aurais aimé par contre voir les attitudes et ruses de Cartier Bresson ou de Doisneau, ou de Diane Arbus ou d'autres quand il photographiaient dans la rue...


----------



## yvos (18 Février 2009)

On a compris


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Février 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2009)

faire 10 000 km pour aller photographier une balle de tennis perdue au fin fond d'un désert !!!...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> faire 10 000 km pour aller photographier une balle de tennis perdue au fin fond d'un désert !!!...


Tu parles, à peine plus de 2000 km à vol d'oiseau!


----------



## vleroy (23 Mars 2009)

Après le deuxième effet kisscool, l'effet oeil de poisson


----------



## jugnin (24 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (30 Mars 2009)




----------



## mado (15 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (18 Avril 2009)

Quoi? C'est une attitude comme une autre


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2009)

Attitude typique du possesseur de Canon...


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Attitude typique du possesseur de Canon...



C'est dingue tout de même de toujours revenir à la charge comme çà.... tu n'es pas fatigué à ton âge ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Attitude typique du possesseur de Canon...



Le possesseur de Nikon, lui, est plutôt sur le ventre


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le possesseur de Nikon, lui, est plutôt sur le ventre



Hé hé ! 



Dendrimere a dit:


> C'est dingue tout de même de toujours revenir à la charge comme çà.... tu n'es pas fatigué à ton âge ?



Pas plus que ceux qui reviennent à la charge sur mon âge ! 
Ceci étant, je vais te faire une confidence : il s'agit d'un code, mais secret, pour appeler quelqu'un. Si cette personne est dans le coin, ce code la fait venir. Et avec un peu de chance, il y aura des images à la clé.


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2009)

Je préfère tout de même l'attitude caractéristique des utilisateurs de JVC 




Il est vrai que ce n'est pas vraiment une attitude photographique...encore que certains utilisent des camescopes pour prendre des photos


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2009)

La Bengilli et l'Amok? Qui, soit dit en passant porte à merveille les robes à fleurs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Katana29 (20 Avril 2009)

Face à face avec la frangine guère habituée au maniement de l'engin... mais bon ça se voit!


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Avec ma mouette.


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2009)

C'est quand même la classe


----------



## Baracca (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Attitude typique du possesseur de Canon...



Surement, car le possesseur d'un Jaune, a honte de son boitier et n'ose pas le sortir ? 




yvos a dit:


> C'est quand même la classe



Tu parles du TLR ou de l'écharpe


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Tu parles du TLR ou de l'écharpe



Les deux !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Mai 2009)




----------



## yvos (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## yvos (17 Juin 2009)

Homme ou femme objet?


----------



## sandy-1977 (25 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2009)

Comment se faire flasher par les collègues de Var Matin... L'Amok en plein travail (image rarissime...) 


​


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Comment se faire flasher par les collègues de Var Matin... L'Amok en plein travail (image rarissime...)
> 
> 
> ​


"Aux 3 Tilleuls" ?!...
Une maison de retraite ?!...


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "Aux 3 Tilleuls" ?!...
> Une maison de retraite ?!...



Tu penses bien que je n'allais surement pas rater cette occasion de vous plonger dans des transes de joie ! 
J'ai d'ailleurs du négocier avec ferveur pour qu'ils me laissent repartir : le personnel pensait que j'étais un occupant faisant le mur ! :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu penses bien que je n'allais surement pas rater cette occasion de vous plonger dans des transes de joie !


Voilà, c'est fait, preum's !... 


=>[]


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai d'ailleurs du négocier avec ferveur pour qu'ils me laissent repartir : le personnel pensait que j'étais un occupant faisant le mur ! :rateau:



Il est arrivé la même chose à sonnyboy au zoo de Saint Jean Cap-Ferrat.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2009)

c'est un fake, je ne vois aucun dispositif de respiration artificielle.


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2009)

[Note : demander la radiation de Yvos du club des modérateurs à la prochaine réunion]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2009)

tout ça pour faire croire montrer qu'il bosse !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> L'Amok applaudi pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre



Dis-donc, il ne s'est pas un peu trompé d'évènement Var Matin ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juillet 2009)

sont bizarre dans le Béarn...


----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2009)

@ foguenne: en même temps pour se photographier les c..., c'est la meilleure position, béarn ou pas 

bon sinon, y a ça en dessous pour alimenter la gazette en conjecture :



 

Bonne digression


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dis-donc, il ne s'est pas un peu trompé d'évènement Var Matin ?



Non ! Je trouve juste qu'ils ont mis un peu de temps !


----------



## KERRIA (11 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> http://pr.photographies.free.fr/photos/pose.jpg​




Ouah!..j'suis jaloux...bravo...


_Edit: on ne cite pas les photos  _


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2009)

Il a un beau cul hein!



 :rateau:


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2009)

133 messages au compteur, et une image postée en 2006... Hum, hum, ca sent le squonce... :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> 133 messages au compteur, et une image postée en 2006... Hum, hum, ca sent le squonce... :mouais:


Ca sent juste le gars qui viens de découvrir le fil et qui en est à la première page


----------



## Ralfix (19 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2009)

Et le résultat :











​


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

Ça se dégarni...


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2009)

je dirais même plus ça grisonne


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça se dégarni...



Même pas : j'ai toujours eu le "cyclone" au sommet du crâne, un espèce de vortex autour duquel un fantastique système capillaire tournoyait.
La nature est bien faite : des études poussées permettent de constater qu'il s'agit là d'un système parfait pour le refroidissement du cerveau situé au dessous, et qui chauffe parfois bien plus que tu ne pourras jamais le sentir, même en te collant la cafetière dans un four solaire, fesses de rat ! 



macinside a dit:


> je dirais même plus ça grisonne



Ca oui, par contre !


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

Alors qu'il suffirait juste que tu baisses le thermostat du radiateur, hein !... 
_(nan, tu n'auras pas les clés des menottes !)_
J'te jure...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Même pas : j'ai toujours eu le "cyclone" au sommet du crâne, un espèce de vortex autour duquel un fantastique système capillaire tournoyait.


Pffffffff !!!!! "ça" un vortex ???????:rateau:

... ça c'est du vortex de compet !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2009)

Là je dis : Monsieur ZeBig ! :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> ...
> 
> Ca oui, par contre !



Moi je trouve ça très beau... et puis surtout, j'me sens moins seul...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'oeil du vortex



On observe bien le côté centrifuge de la chose alors que chez l'Amok ce serait plutôt centripète. L'Écrieur et Patoch, eux, sont "sans" tout court


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Moi je trouve ça très beau...



Viens dans mes bras, mon cucurbitacé d'amour ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Viens dans mes bras, mon cucurbitacé d'amour ! :love: :love: :love:


Poooouuuuâââââââârrrkk !... :sick: :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poooouuuuâââââââârrrkk !... :sick: :mouais:



Ben quoi : il a dit bras pas draps


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

C'est déjà trop !... :modo:


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2009)




----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2009)

Il a perdu kèkchose ?!... 





> *Je ne dirai pas merci à vos coups de boule*


C'est pas gentil !...


----------



## momo-fr (14 Août 2009)

Photographes à la mer


----------



## momo-fr (18 Août 2009)

Photographe au pied de la prise de vue


----------



## momo-fr (19 Août 2009)

La dernière : une prise de nuit


----------



## sandy-1977 (30 Août 2009)

​


----------



## bokeh (30 Août 2009)

Ben il sert à quoi le grip ?!?


----------



## vleroy (31 Août 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> Ben il sert à quoi le grip ?!?



ah ça, pas faute de lui avoir dit


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

On comprend tout de suite pourquoi la NASA a préféré envoyer _des hommes_ sur la lune...  :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> On comprend tout de suite pourquoi la NASA a préféré envoyer _des hommes_ sur la lune...  :rateau:



chut bordel, les mp c'est pas fait pour les chiens


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2009)

:style:


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

Tu transpires beaucoup, quand même 

PPF :






ou comment briser la magie d'un Hopper


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2009)

Y fait moite au milieux de l'atlantique


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ...jambes écartées...


Prennent de la place, les citrons, hein !... :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Prennent de la place, les citrons, hein !... :hein:


----------



## BS0D (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## GroDan (2 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (11 Septembre 2009)

_Holga 120GN à bout portant
_​


----------



## vleroy (28 Septembre 2009)

​
toujours le holga sur de la provia cette fois :love:
un peu de couleur ne nuit pas
et ce vignettage


----------



## cornelie (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2009)

je vois pas la photographe...c'est laquelle?   :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2009)

La photo animalière réclame de maitriser l'art du camouflage. 
Surtout avec de bestioles aussi vives et craintives.


----------



## GroDan (17 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (17 Novembre 2009)

Mais elles sont bien camouflées  et pourtant


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2009)

sans les mains


----------



## vleroy (23 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> sans les mains



pffff

facile  La preuve en image (un gamin de 9 ans):





​


----------



## freefalling (27 Novembre 2009)

Un soir tard dans un ascenseur.
En quittant un client , ou revenant de mars au choix


----------



## oligo (7 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Décembre 2009)

.


----------



## vleroy (8 Janvier 2010)




----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2010)

rare photo d'un modo en action


----------



## vleroy (9 Janvier 2010)

Fais gaffe à pas te le faire tomber sur le pied


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

En action ? Aha. 

Dans le salon en train de poser avec ton nouveau jouet spécial "j'en ai une bien grosse", ouais !


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> En action ? Aha.
> 
> Dans le salon en train de poser avec ton nouveau jouet spécial "j'en ai une bien grosse", ouais !



ça fait 4 ans que j'ai ce 70-200


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ça fait 4 ans que j'ai ce 70-200



Je parlais du boitier derrière face de gnou !


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Je parlais du boitier derrière face de gnou !



dans ce cas, j'en ai un bien gros   et ce couple marche très bien


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> rare photo d'un modo en action


En action c'est vers le haut


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Juste après le déhanché appuyé du Nurburgring.
T'as le 180°. On est 3/4 à l'affut. T'entends les sliders frottés, parfois un téton de cale-pied fait des étincelles. Y'a aussi les "pot pot" à la décélération, t'as mal pour les soupapes et la compression des deux chambres de la Ducat'.
Heureusement, ça repète en sortie, coude gauche appuyé sur la cuisse, poignet droit cisaillé, l'iridium déjà calée sur Imola. Super vache d'ailleurs. Avec la demul' de la 848 t'as pas envie de repasser la 4...
Tu jouis.

Nous on tricote. Avec des fils d'orgasmes mécaniques. On essaie en tout cas.
On se lâche chacun notre tour, avec le sourire en coin pour dire à l'autre que c'est son tours.
On se baisse à tour de rôle que le privilégié rafale à mort la traj' de la meule. Doit être 18h. Je refous deux batteries dans le bouzin pendant que les cartes se déchargent sur le laptop. Pi' je sors la chinoiserie de la besace. Cono. Il bandait.


----------



## momo-fr (18 Janvier 2010)

Les trois font la paire






​


----------



## GroDan (4 Février 2010)

trix 35/2 newF1​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## olaf1966 (19 Février 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## Human-Fly (17 Avril 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) * ​


----------



## vleroy (18 Avril 2010)

Le bruit du déclenchement, c'est autre chose, hein!? et puis ça oblige à cadrer


----------



## BS0D (22 Avril 2010)




----------



## vleroy (28 Avril 2010)

sans douter de la qualité photographique de ton amie (charmante au demeurant), ta photo est loupée. Pourquoi? Bah oui, normal. Parce que soit tu shootes le nouveau nikon ou canon au bras d'une gamine, et là ça commence à m'intéresser mais c'est pas le bon topic, soit tu places ton sujet plus à droite, tu ouvres, et tu couvres ce qu'elle shoote pour donner de la profondeur à ton image  non?


----------



## BS0D (29 Avril 2010)

Exact, j'aurais dû ouvrir sur la gauche pour dévoiler ce qu'elle prenait... 

Arf, on apprend aussi sur conseils de gens comme toi hein  je ferai mieux la prochaine fois, promis


----------



## Mops Argo (30 Avril 2010)

ne serait-ce point judicieux d'élire vleroy "grand maître es photo", ses remarques sont tellement pertinentes. Moi je serais à la place d'Yvos, je flipperais grave ma race.


----------



## bokeh (30 Avril 2010)

Ouais, mais alors faut faire un concours avec numéro d'appel surtaxé, non ? 
Parce qu'il est loin d'être le seul à intervenir de la sorte. Et puis si on rajoute aussi tous ceux dont les commentaires ne sont pas constructifs, ça risque de nous tenir en haleine pendant quelques semaines :sleep:









Kikivotepourmoi ?


----------



## BS0D (1 Mai 2010)

Je vois qu'il y a débat par ici...
Étant le premier intéressé car visé directement par le commentaire de vleroy, je me permets une intervention à mon tour .
Je tiens d'abord à souligner la constructivité de son message, à l'instar de ce que vous avancez (et si je ne me méprends pas sur le ton de vos remarques ).

D'une part, son commentaire respire la courtoisie, et d'autre part il est accompagné d'une raison qui le "justifie". Il ne se contente pas de lancer en l'air un "c'est moche" ou un "quelle daube, on en veut plus par ici, tu sors". 

"Maitre de la photographie", je ne sais pas et ce n'est pas à moi d'en juger... cela étant dit j'ai énormément de respect pour lui en en tant que photographe, mais pas seulement: c'est quelqu'un qui m'a été d'une grande aide depuis mon arrivée sur ce fil, et ses photos m'inspirent beaucoup .

Voilà pour ma part. Rien de ce qu'il a dit ne m'a frustré ou vexé, alors qu'en temps normal vous pourriez m'appeler "Mr Sensitive"


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2010)

_on passe à autre chose, merci_


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2010)

_ps: je suis littéralement submergé de boulot alors je ne m'amuserai plus à éditer les messages parce qu'un membre n'aurait pas fait l'effort de lire les règles. Pour les autres messages, je supprime. Merci par ailleurs de rester un peu modérés sur les alertes messages. C'est pas parce qu'on ne répond pas dans la minute (3 alertes en 3 minutes de la même personne) qu'on fait pas le boulot mais accessoirement, on a du boulot ailleurs - certes très secondaire  _


----------



## BS0D (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## Craquounette (26 Mai 2010)

.
.
.
Mais je lui avais pourtant dit "Tu restes à côté de moi!" Ca n'écoute rien les frangins! ​


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2010)

il y a des mythes qui sont vrai


----------



## GroDan (30 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## BS0D (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2010)

Il y a pas dire, c'est la classe de faire des photos avec un blad (le monsieur avait aussi dans son sac une petite Linhof  )


----------



## vleroy (2 Août 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2010)

​
Après un HDR un peu poussé, tout autre style, Mamyia NC1000s 28mm velvia100


----------



## jugnin (16 Août 2010)

Après rien, voici quelque chose, par un compact pourri. ​


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2010)




----------



## Eniluap (24 Août 2010)

A chacun sa technique ...  
La mienne c'est: emmener moi dans votre valise je prends pas de place.


----------



## jugnin (24 Août 2010)

Wah, c'est où ce coin de camés, là ?


----------



## boodou (24 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Wah, c'est où ce coin de camés, là ?



Vers Cassis je crois ...


----------



## wip (24 Août 2010)

Pour répondre à la question de Jugnin, c'est pas de la snoufff, 
mais du poivre de Guerande 

Boodoo, à Cassis, c'est plutôt comme ça 



​


----------



## jugnin (24 Août 2010)

Et pour ne point flooder, car j'ai le plus grand respect pour le travail d'yvos et de tirhum, je me permets de rappeler que le cadrage n'est pas une science exacte, et surtout pas pour stephaaanie.


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et pour ne point flooder, car j'ai le plus grand respect pour le travail d'yvos et de tirhum, je me permets de rappeler que le cadrage n'est pas une science exacte, et surtout pas pour stephaaanie.



cUnnard ! 

Je m'exerçais aux différences de focus, monsieur. Le sujet, il faut bien le dire, ne cessait de se mouvoir de droite à gauche, sous l'emprise d'un quelconque brevage alcoolisé. Et en plein après-midi, c'est du joli ! 

Le cadrage, c'est venu beaucoup, beaucoup plus tard.


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2010)

...n'écoute pas ce mégalo ...il aurait voulu être au centre de l'image...
ce cadrage est très bien, perfectible certes , mais bien car il donne plus de force au geste du shooter....on sent la traque de la mouette, l'affût des heures dans le vent glacé..tout ça quoi..
un encore meilleur cadrage aurait été d'accentuer le côté "brod cadre" ...

PS : c'est pas du flood mais une "critique constructive"


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Août 2010)

Toi au moins, t'es gentil avec la d'moiselle.

:love:


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ce cadrage est très bien, perfectible certes , mais bien car il donne plus de force au geste du shooter....on sent la traque de la mouette, l'affût des heures dans le vent glacé..tout ça quoi..S : c'est pas du flood mais une "critique constructive"



mon c_ul _ouais !?! Il est surtout en train de se moucher


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2010)

..et voilà ...pour une fois qu'un VRAI photographe donne un avis pro et éclairé ....de suite


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2010)

@ Stephaaanie : Tu as su saisir l'instant où le rocher va lui tapoter la hanche gentiment. Par contre, c'est un peu gris. Si c'est en Bretagne alors tu as des excuses :love:


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2010)

..et en plus je flood pas !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2010)

On perçoit bien les affinités du photographe photographié avec tout ce qui se rapproche des soixantaines


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2010)




----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2010)

Horizon droit; magnifique !... :style:


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (28 Août 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 34551​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

wip a dit:


> Pour répondre à la question de Jugnin, c'est pas de la snoufff,
> mais du poivre de Guerande
> 
> Boodoo, à Cassis, c'est plutôt comme ça
> ...



Elle est splendide. Vraiment.
Voyez-vous, le sujet est déjà très intéressant (c'est moi).
Par ailleurs, le déséquilibre exquis dans ce cadrage met en valeur ma beauté et ma belle tête de gland. La photo, mes chers amis, ce n'est pas simple. Mais TOUS ! TOUS ! Vous êtes sur la bonne voie. Faites comme moi. Soyez beau. 

Je t'aime public. Mille fois je t'aime.


----------



## vleroy (29 Août 2010)

_ Mon pote, là sur la photo, il dit que quand les hommes de 120 kilos parlent, les hommes de 80 et moins la ferment_ ​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> _ Mon pote, là sur la photo, il dit que quand les hommes de 120 kilos parlent, les hommes de 80 et moins la ferment_ ​



_Bah ma mami, là, elle dit que quand les hommes de 120 kilos parlent, il faut leur proposer des barquettes weight watchers. Et qu'il faut mâcher lentement._


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> _ Mon pote, là sur la photo, il dit que quand les hommes de 120 kilos parlent, les hommes de 80 et moins la ferment_


Y'a aussi:


> Les gros comme toi, ca m'a toujours fait rigoler, parceque quand ils dégringolent ca fait un de ces boucans !


Tuco dans "Le Bon, la Brute et le Truand"


----------



## wip (3 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a aussi:
> 
> Tuco dans "Le Bon, la Brute et le Truand"


Moi je préfère : "Quand les hommes parlent, les gonzesses se taillent" dans les Tontons flingueurs .


----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## 'chon (30 Septembre 2010)

:sick:






​


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)




----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2010)

au 500mm @ F4


----------



## aCLR (6 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> au 500mm



Même pas vrai !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Même pas vrai !!



Ben on sait pas, ils ont peut-être inventé un 500 mm ultra-compact qui ne fait que 50 mm de long ? :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (7 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben on sait pas, ils ont peut-être inventé un 500 mm ultra-compact qui ne fait que 50 mm de long ? :rateau:



Maintenant que le post est passé du fil Autoportrait à ici, son commentaire devient plausible voire juste. Et du coup, c'est encore moi qui passe pour un con :rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (10 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2010)

un holga 120 GN :love:
par contre ce que je ne m'explique toujours pas c'est le rendu panf ou FP4 que tu as avec tes pelloches!
soit tu dév pas correctement soit tu scannes pas bein mais là t'as un soucis, et t'es souvent sous expo...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)

Je trouve pas qu'il y ai un soucis.
C'est un style. Et ca lui ressemble bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2010)

Si, un petit quand même : si j'en crois le "Vespa" sur le triporteur, il a mis le négatif à l'envers lors du tirage


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Je trouve pas qu'il y ai un soucis.
> C'est un style. Et ca lui ressemble bien.



on en parle devant un agrandisseur ou tu te défiles?
C'est bien de prendre le contre pied permanent mais tant qu'à faire dis des choses constructives, là, juste tu floodes.
L'intéressé dont je connais le parcours a bien compris mon propos lui et sait parfaitement qu'il y a un soucis, non pas sur le style mais sur la différence entre le film qu'il utilise et son révélo et le rendu qu'il produit...

Bref, essaye d'être un peu constructif, pour une fois... et là c'est dit clairement

du hp5+ qui ressemble à du pan... et vu son dév au D76 (en 1+3), je peux comprendre que le grain ne soit pas trop prononcé mais les contrastes, là faut sous exposer à l'agrandisseur pour obtenir un tel résultat. Il vaudrait mieux un révélo plus fort (tant en concentration qu'en temps) et bénéficier de l'effet HP5... non? donc son scan n'est pas bon par rapport au rendu normal du film.

Tel est juste mon propos, et comme dit thirum, c'ets pas une critique, juste un post!


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2010)

Vous voulez des gants ?!...
Pis tant qu'à causer essayez de vous mettre à la portée de ceux qui ne font pas de photo...
Alors les termes et les abréviations...



vleroy a dit:


> et comme dit thirum


Et moi, c'est tirhum, pas thirium, thirum, tritiuhm, etc...  


vleroy a dit:


> L'intéressé dont je connais le parcours a bien compris mon propos lui et  sait parfaitement qu'il y a un soucis, non pas sur le style mais sur la  différence entre le film qu'il utilise et son révélo et le rendu qu'il  produit...


Je, je, je...


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous voulez des gants ?!...
> Pis tant qu'à causer essayez de vous mettre à la portée de ceux qui ne font pas de photo...
> Alors les termes et les abréviations...



grosso modo
notre ami deepdark fait de l'argentique :love:
il utilise un film particulier qui est le HP5+ à 400 isos de base. Ce film comporte un fort grain prononcé qui fait son succès et alimente ces détracteurs mais dans tous les cas, c'est un film à contraste que tu exploites au maximum sur des papiers multigrades en poussant le grade jusque 4 sur l'échelle de kodak.
Le rendu après scan de notre ami ressemble a du pan qui a un rendu avec une infinité de gris sans trop de contraste.
Et là, au bout de trois clichés, je dis, il y a un problème pour qu'il le prenne en compte, mais nous en avons déjà parlé en toute amitié... surtout que le D76 est un révélateur kodak peu approprié au HP5+ surtout à la dilution qu'il utilise. sur du triX je dis pas, c'est un choix de magnifier le gris, mais là... voilà comme il essaye, le but est de lui donner un retour par rapport à la réalité d'un vrai tirage.

Là dessus, intervient un floodeur, qui floode  et que j'adore :love:

pas trop d'abrévation cette fois?


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> pas trop d'abrévation cette fois?


Nous sommes sur un forum "généraliste"...
Tout ceux qui postent ici, ne sont pas forcément des pros ou même des amateurs "éclairés"...
Donc on se met à la portée de tout le monde; inutile de faire un cours magistral pour des initiés...
Si je me mets à causer de mon secteur d'activité professionnelle et que je rentre dans les détails, je doute que tout un chacun puisse me suivre : c'est pour ça qu'il y a une section "arts graphiques" sur le forum... 
Maintenant, les deux, là, soit vous ravalez vos "envies" réciproques, soit vous faites vos cochoncetés D)... en privé...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> on en parle devant un agrandisseur ou tu te défiles?



On peut en parler devant quarante-douze agrandisseurs si ça te fait plaisir. 
Je ne me défile pas. Ce n'est ni le lieu ni l'endroit pour discutailler de tout ça.



vleroy a dit:


> C'est bien de prendre le contre pied permanent mais tant qu'à faire dis des choses constructives, là, juste tu floodes.



Ouais j'aime bien prendre le contre pied. C'est étonnant d'ailleurs, parce qu'en le faisant, je vends mes photos. Incroyable. 
Je crois pas flooder en disant au pépère que c'est bien ce qu'il fait. Il y a une cohérence dans ce qu'il nous montre.



vleroy a dit:


> L'intéressé dont je connais le parcours a bien compris mon propos lui et sait parfaitement qu'il y a un soucis, non pas sur le style mais sur la différence entre le film qu'il utilise et son révélo et le rendu qu'il produit...



Mais c'est du blabla technique ça. Il est amateur. Il veut pas en faire son métier.
Qu'est ce qu'il a besoin d'exposer au poil de luc près son négatif ? Sérieusement.
On a pas tous la prétention d'un truc lécher. Et si tenté que ça le soit, ce sera jamais une oeuvre d'art. Avec ce négatif, t'en fait déjà beaucoup sous "ton" agrandisseur.
Et encore plus avec un scanner...
Regarde les neg de Cartier-Bresson, son tireur en chiait. C'était mal exposé. Ca l'a empêché de faire de la tof ?




vleroy a dit:


> Bref, essaye d'être un peu constructif, pour une fois... et là c'est dit clairement



J'ai pas très envie d'être constructif avec toi. 
Tu sais déjà tout, j'ai rien à t'apprendre. 



vleroy a dit:


> du hp5+ qui ressemble à du pan... et vu son dév au D76 (en 1+3), je peux comprendre que le grain ne soit pas trop prononcé mais les contrastes, là faut sous exposer à l'agrandisseur pour obtenir un tel résultat. Il vaudrait mieux un révélo plus fort (tant en concentration qu'en temps) et bénéficier de l'effet HP5... non? donc son scan n'est pas bon par rapport au rendu normal du film.
> 
> Tel est juste mon propos, et comme dit thirum, c'ets pas une critique, juste un post!



Mais c'est pas le lieu. Si tu veux montrer que tu sais et aider les gens, va. 
Sur un forum spécialisé photo, sur ton blog, sur je sais pas quoi.
Ici c'est un forum informatique avec 95% de gens qui font de la photo pour le plaisir.
Pas pour se faire chier avec une éprouvette graduée à déterminer pourquoi y'a une perte de contraste sur de la hp5 par rapport au rendu d'une fp4 ou pan. 
C'est intéressant hein. Mais ici...

Au lieu de s'user en temps pour comprendre comment fonctionne la chimie, qu'il déclenche son Yashica. Qu'il use de la péloch. Qu'il se cisaille l'épaule à porter son appareil partout, qu'il ouvre les yeux. 
Qu'il fasse des photos, en gros.

On a compris que tu touchais ta bille, Vincent. Ca y est. 

La technique, la chimie, les contrastes, l'exposition, le tirage, c'est du blabla.
Pas besoin de maitriser au poil tout ça pour faire de bonnes photos.
Le meilleur conseil que tu peux donner ici c'est : faire des expos, lire des bouquins et déclencher.
Le plus important c'est de raconter une histoire. Pas se trifouiller la nouille sur le matos.
Ou alors on parle pas de photographe. On parle de collectionneur ou de chimiste.
ET... BIS... c'est pas le lieu. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------

Ouais bah voila, titi l'a dit.


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2010)

J'ajouterais que pour des "incompatibilités" d'humeur évidentes comme celle-ci...
Inutile d'envoyer des MP aux modérateurs, réglez ça entre vous, ou ignorez-vous.
Point.
(valable pour tout le monde : les trucs persos, ce n'est pas à nous de les régler, battez vous, trucidez vous entre vous... mais pas en "surface" et pas par notre intermédiaire.)
Inutile de demander à yvos, vous aurez le même écho.
Et nous n'allons pas le répéter 25 fois...


----------



## vleroy (11 Novembre 2010)

un peu de réala (à défaut de réalisme)​


----------



## Baracca (11 Novembre 2010)

Y'en a un qui avait vraiment envie de shooter au milieu de la foule, quitte a sortir l'artillerie lourde !


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2010)

le 300 f2,8 ça sert a rien dans ce cas la


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2010)

Si, c'est idéal pour photographier les points noirs du mec en face...


----------



## vleroy (22 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2011)

Je croyais que FMB sous-traitait ses photos.....Plus occupé à gérer ses milliards


----------



## vleroy (22 Février 2011)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Je croyais que FMB sous-traitait ses photos.....Plus occupé à gérer ses milliards



Je n'en connais que ce que les médias veulent bien nous dire. Là je l'ai observé près d'une heure et je dois dire que son approche du street est intéressante. Surtout en argentique. Radicalement différente de celle que nous pratiquons en bande à la sauvage  Pour tout dire, je l'ai trouvé sympathique. Je vous en mettrai une autre demain pour illustrer ce que je viens de dire


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

*ON S'EN COGNE !!!*

puisque de toutes les façons il fait des photos chiantes&#8230; l'approche mes couilles&#8230; on s'en branle de la technique et du parlotage bordel à queue !








chopé il ya deux jours à Angers&#8230; le pire pour eux étant que j'ai fait deux fois la rue parce que je pensais que l'expo était moisie  (merci aux policiers municipaux d'Angers pour leur bienveillance à mon égard d'ailleurs!  )




un clic pour voir en plus grand&#8230;​
et pour en finir avec les Bettencourt (ex-de béthencourt, dans la Somme&#8230; ou le Pod'colé, j'sais plus ! ), le seul qui vaille c'est *Pierre*, le beau-frère de l'autre gatteuse là&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (7 Mars 2011)

La pose







Notre fille Louise 11 ans dans quelques jours​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mars 2011)

http://zoumzoum.blogs.liberation.fr/2008/2011/03/smartphone-photographers-de-mel-trittin.html


----------



## yvos (12 Mai 2011)




----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

Elle est toute petite, ta femme !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2011)

Ptet qu'Yvos en vrai de vrai, c'est Gulliver. Aussi. :hosto:


----------



## onmyplanet (31 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Baracca (7 Juillet 2011)




----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Scalounet (22 Août 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Août 2011)

On parle photo et on s'égare






:rateau:​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## ranxerox (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2011)




----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2011)

Pour connaitre le propriétaire, clic !
​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Octobre 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2011)

La pose longue on blablate






 ​


----------



## GroDan (22 Novembre 2011)

​ 
Avec des pauses longues dans l'espoir d'attraper un coup de flash, mais cette année, je suis rentré bredouille !:mouais:
Par contre, j'ai des flous...plein !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Décembre 2011)

Photographe dégriffé






:rateau:​


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## Nephou (29 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2012)

Plutôt un AP..... mais comme c'est pas moi... :rateau:


----------



## momo-fr (30 Janvier 2012)

Photographe en vitrine






​


----------



## yvos (17 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## Baracca (27 Mars 2012)




----------



## vleroy (11 Avril 2012)

​
Ou quand un filtre gris surprend un autre filtre gris  
15 secondes de bonheur :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Juillet 2012)

Au taf






​


----------



## momo-fr (18 Juillet 2012)

Toujours au taf






​


----------



## GroDan (21 Juillet 2012)

c'est fou ces téléphones...​


----------



## GroDan (26 Juillet 2012)

clic+infos


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Août 2012)




----------



## macinside (17 Août 2012)

j'aime bien le grand angle


----------



## Scalounet (19 Août 2012)

​


----------



## Scalounet (20 Août 2012)

_C'est vrai m'sieur, la vue sur St Jean de Luz est belle vu d'en haut ! _



​


----------



## momo-fr (27 Août 2012)

Pour la contre-plongée il faut souvent se coucher








- Attention je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait coucher -​


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2012)




----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (9 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2012)

Prendre de la hauteur






​


----------



## Scalounet (19 Septembre 2012)

​


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Octobre 2012)

Souriez






​


----------



## jogary (28 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2012)

J'espère que sa photo est plus nette que la tienne...


----------



## jogary (29 Octobre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'espère que sa photo est plus nette que la tienne...



Toujours le mot gentil, c'est agréable...Merci :love:


----------



## momo-fr (30 Octobre 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Toujours le mot gentil, c'est agréable...Merci :love:


On peut noter aussi que le commentaire n'est pas très net sans doute du back-focus.  :rateau:


----------



## momo-fr (30 Octobre 2012)

Un arrêt clic-clac&#8230; mais pas Kodak.






​


----------



## momo-fr (13 Novembre 2012)

Cadrage imparfait






:rateau:​


----------



## mac-aïoli (3 Décembre 2012)

;-)





*Clic*​
.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2012)

Fait suer, la plante !


----------



## jogary (23 Décembre 2012)

Mieux qu'une image...:rose:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdTCkMMjRWw


----------



## momo-fr (25 Décembre 2012)

Photographe dans la foule






​


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2013)




----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2013)




----------



## vleroy (28 Janvier 2013)

+1 pour Yvos


----------



## jugnin (30 Janvier 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Une attitude filmique


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Avril 2013)

Prises de vues






On the High Line - NY

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2013)

Si on peut mettre des attitudes filmiques alors :


----------



## lmmm (20 Mai 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Mai 2013)

Avec des poils c'est mieux non ?






:rateau:  :rateau:​


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mai 2013)

"Oh bordel c'est tout sombre&#8230;"    "J'le dit pas aux autres, mais c'est naze de naze&#8230;"    "Mais merde c'est mes lunettes ou c'est flou ?"






 :rateau:  :rateau: 

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2013)

des deux côtés de l'appareil photo !


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juin 2013)

Au dessus de la mêlée






​


----------



## momo-fr (30 Juin 2013)

La pose à vélo






​


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juillet 2013)

Chacune son point de vue






​


----------



## Fìx (7 Juillet 2013)

À proximité du train de la mine de Disney.


----------



## momo-fr (7 Juillet 2013)

Qui photographie qui ?






​


----------



## jogary (10 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jogary (14 Août 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2013)

Le champ






Le contre-champ​


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (31 Août 2013)

​


----------



## momo-fr (1 Septembre 2013)

Tireurs d'élite&#8230;






​


----------



## lmmm (24 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (15 Octobre 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Octobre 2013)

Photos dans les vignes






  ​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Octobre 2013)

Zombie attitude






Zombie Walk 2013 - Bordeaux

​


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Octobre 2013)

Portrait du portraitiste






  ​


----------



## momo-fr (1 Novembre 2013)

*Un regard décroisé*






Ça devient difficile de savoir qui photographie quoi

  ​


----------



## momo-fr (23 Novembre 2013)

Séquence photographes - ZombiWalk 2013 Bordeaux






​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Novembre 2013)

*Un Maître et son élève*






L'ami PEP est un condisciple.

​


----------



## lmmm (26 Novembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (16 Janvier 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Janvier 2014)

Photographe guetteur






​


----------



## lmmm (14 Mars 2014)




----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## onmyplanet (11 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2014)

Une fois n'est pas coutume mais c'est pas moi qui ait pris cette photo mais c'est moi qui suis dessus.






J'ai découvert par hasard qu'un gars m'avait pris en photo pendant que je réalisais celle-là et l'avait posté sur Flickr. 
Je jure que je ne connais pas ce gars et c'est ce qui donne le côté amusant du truc.


----------



## momo-fr (8 Mai 2014)

Pour la photo de surf il faut savoir garder la distance.







​


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mai 2014)

Un Atonium en ligne de mire






​


----------



## tatouille (6 Juin 2014)

c'est pas ici


----------



## SirDeck (8 Mai 2015)

vintage


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2015)

​


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2015)




----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2016)

Parque Cespedes, Santiago de Cuba


----------



## Vaborir (21 Avril 2016)

En pleine nostalgie, c'était une session d'urbex dans l'ancienne discothèque "Le Palladium" à Baisy-Thy Belgique (celle là même qui m'avait fait découvrir le monde de la nuit il y a 15ans)


----------



## flotow (5 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> @flotow : tu aurais pu en profiter pour relancer le fil 'les attitudes photographiques'






Bruxelles, Galerie de la Reine​


----------



## pouppinou (5 Mars 2018)

Moto Légende
 ( Dijon-Prenois )


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2019)

Bonjour à tous !

je relance ce petit fil. photo prise à Bergamo fin mai.


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Juin 2019)

J’adore Bergame. C’est une ville vraiment sympa. Tu as mangé un peu de polente ?avec du lapin. J’ai souvenir d’être allé à san pellegrino dans le coin [emoji1303]


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2019)

​


----------



## sifoto (13 Juillet 2020)

Hop on relance 
Que la montagne est belle !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2020)




----------

